# Autoglym HD Wax



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

Where and how much have you guys found the best price for this?


----------



## mattmitt (Apr 16, 2014)

Halfords are £47, cleanyour car is cheaper, but postage on top of just buying that. However I have used these guys in numerous occasions and with large enough order, get postage free... And excellent service.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Amazon is £39.99 for prime members at the moment.


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Halfords is 34.95 with a trade card if you know anyone with one.


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks all for the very quick replies.

MrMatt is that price still current as I have a trade card myself and I'll be popping down this week to get some if that's the case


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

I logged in and this is what it showed me a couple of mins ago...


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Just comming to the end of my pot actually, kind of tempted to give BH double speed wax a go to compare.


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

I didn't know you could do that. How do I do that? Just register online is it?

What's the price on the BH wax?


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Create an online account and click on "my account" you can then add your trade card number. Its quite handy!

The double speed stuff is 15 quid delivered http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/bilt-hamber-double-speed-wax-cat13.html

May be worth having a read about then both to compare. I really like the HD wax but have started using more BH products and found them all to be good so thought I would give their wax a try


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

Just sorted it. Thank you, you've just made my day. I'm going shopping now haha.

Shame I keep getting the Oops we've lost that page screen ��

Definitely worth a look at that price. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Which wax did you go for in the end?


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Do you need anything particular to get trade discount? Or is it just register?


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

mr.t said:


> Do you need anything particular to get trade discount? Or is it just register?


You need to prove that your a trader, i.e. provide ID for your company such as a business card or letterhead and be in one of the qualifying trades listed on Halfords' website.

I'm still trying to find HD Wax at a decent price myself; I can't stomach paying more than £40 for something that will just go on my car at the moment, plus the wife would kill me if she knew I'd bought something so expensive. :lol:


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

iCraig said:


> I'm still trying to find HD Wax at a decent price myself; I can't stomach paying more than £40 for something that will just go on my car at the moment, plus the wife would kill me if she knew I'd bought something so expensive. :lol:


Get it from Halfords for £35 then as it sounds like you have a trade card?


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

Halfords currently doing 3 for 2 on autoglym products at the mo for anyone !


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

I went for Autoglym HD wax as I was in Halfords the other day picking up other AG products anyways and as I have a small collection of AG products building I thought I'd just go for it.

I've not used wax before but gave it a go today on my uncles car and I was very impressed, smells nice, went on easily and came of just as easy and it looks like I barely even touched it so it's nice to know it should last a very long time.

I was fortunate that I was in college studying mechanics when they had a Halfords guy in signing us up for cards.

£35 is a good price at Halfords. I'd be willing to pick some up and sending it if anyone needed/wanted some or get the 3 for 2 and get yourself 3 pots for £94


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

I like the beading on auto glym HD pasted wax.


----------



## English (Dec 21, 2014)

Halfords match Internet. I found a web site selling it dirt cheap and they matched it!


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

£25 now


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

archiebald said:


> £25 now


where you find it for £25? and old or new?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

mr.t said:


> where you find it for £25? and old or new?


On Halfords site - but thats if you can find a store with it in...

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/shampoo-polish-wax/autoglym-high-definition-wax


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Andyblue said:


> On Halfords site - but thats if you can find a store with it in...
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/shampoo-polish-wax/autoglym-high-definition-wax


£21.25 with a trade card and a few available around essex. If I didn't already have a pot I'd be getting some.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

everytime i try and look on halfords website it crashes my computer grrr


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

£25 is very good price for a very good wax.

Does anyone know will the old hd wax be just discontinued then (hence the lower prices?)


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

mr.t said:


> £25 is very good price for a very good wax.
> 
> Does anyone know will the old hd wax be just discontinued then (hence the lower prices?)


I suspect so, especially as they've dropped the price so much...


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

mr.t said:


> £25 is very good price for a very good wax.
> 
> Does anyone know will the old hd wax be just discontinued then (hence the lower prices?)


Yes. They aren't making HD anymore. It was a great wax but the UHD reformulation is even better.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

i cant wait to see maby a comparisson between the 2 to see if its worth the extra 30 quid.

currently new one is rrp £55.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

The gloss is noticeably better. It's even easier to use- no small feat there because HD is itself awesome. It's more hydrophobic too. Check out the Forensic Detailing video on YouTube


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

bigkahunaburger said:


> The gloss is noticeably better. It's even easier to use- no small feat there because HD is itself awesome. It's more hydrophobic too. Check out the Forensic Detailing video on YouTube


ill have a look. I just brought fini wax to try out , hopefully made a good choice otherwise i would of tried out the new hd wax or even buy the old one again.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

The new wax is much oiler wax in feel and application compared to the older version. Helped also by better applicator.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Is the wax tub smaller than the old wax?seems it on pic..unless its a wider flatter tin?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

mr.t said:


> Is the wax tub smaller than the old wax?seems it on pic..unless its a wider flatter tin?


its 120g

see here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=401456&page=3


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> its 120g
> 
> see here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=401456&page=3


Smaller then.

Hd wax was 150g.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes. Believe it works out at 160ml rather than the previous 200ml. Assuming that Autoglym use grams instead of ml as, to be fair, wax is solid when we buy it. I'm not sure though. 

It's a bigger opening. It's easier to load applicators. The lighter texture makes it even easier to spread. It dries in 10-15 minutes, as before, and removal is even easier than HD and Swissvax Best of Show. Phenomenal wax in my opinion.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

i would of considered this if i hadnt just brought fini wax.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

mr.t said:


> i would of considered this if i hadnt just brought fini wax.


Finis is an amazing wax. I found it had a lot in common with UHD. Great gloss and easy to use when it's spread really thin. Finis is really underrated.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Great to hear looking forward to try it.

Which do you prefer fini or new ultra hd?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

£25.99 with free p&P

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AutoGlym-HIGH-DEFINITION-HD-WAX-KIT-150g-POLISH-WAXING-VALET-Cleaning-Sponge-/152923176509?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

mr.t said:


> Great to hear looking forward to try it.
> 
> Which do you prefer fini or new ultra hd?


Both are brilliant. I've only had the UHD on for a week though.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

bigkahunaburger said:


> Both are brilliant. I've only had the UHD on for a week though.


ah nice. let me know how you get on, with time you can see better which you prefer  im interested to know your thoughts once youve had autoglym longer.


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

20 quid at Halfords now.

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/shampoo-polish-wax/autoglym-high-definition-wax


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

mirdif64 said:


> 20 quid at Halfords now.
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/shampoo-polish-wax/autoglym-high-definition-wax


Forget that. No stock, unless you're in Dumfries, East Dereham or Caerphilly.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

But there is 20% off Autoglym @ Halfords - might be time to try some of the new products


----------



## markbigears (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks Andyblue for the heads up. Got the last on the shelf at Gravesend branch. £44 reduced to £33 (which is more than the 20% advertised reduction). Disappeared off their website now. I've seen a few threads on another site where using a trade card got it for £8.80! I think they have a glitch on their system. I did ask why the product has gone from the website, they responded it's out of stock. Seems strange it's been pulled off the site though. This is the new Ultra HD, not the old version.


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Mark did you miss the thread in the Autoglym section about the 8.80 price on UHD wax? This thread is about the old HD wax.


----------



## markbigears (Jan 30, 2008)

Lol, I'm in the wrong thread!!! Thanks for that!


----------

